# Change.org petition for Nissan to put R34 back in production



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

Considering R34s will be half a million dollars by 2024, the 25 year goal post to own a skyline has now become the filthy rich goal post. The thing is, Nissan could actually do this. Just.. make them again for a worldwide market. Nissan is struggling, and their customers all want what they used to make. Imagine R34's at your Nissan dealership? S15 Silvia's? R33's? 

Please pass the word and sign the petition. Help get this moving. 









Sign the Petition


Petition for Nissan Motor Co to re-launch the Skyline R34 GT-R for worldwide sale.




chng.it


----------

